# Amazon Prime Day 2022



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

I've been looking at the edging kit with battery and it's $269 today (from $299.) I think I'm going to pull the trigger as I've been using my trimmer as an edger (which is a pain.) Anyone have their eye on something?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Post up your Amazon Prime Day finds here. :thumbup:


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Promo for an amazon gift card, buy $50 today and get a bonus $12.50 on your account in a couple days. Start at the gift card page.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone find any good Amazon prime deals for us like mind people? I had a few pop up.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@WillyT I merged here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@GPO Man I merged here.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The following Prime Channels are 99 cents/month for up to 2 months:
Paramount+
Starz
discovery+
Showtime
AMC+
EPIX 
Motortrend
and a few more...


----------



## DawgFather (Jul 11, 2020)

Not exactly Prime but Walmart has Sunjoe dethatcher 49$ now. Free shipping.


----------

